# The boys are one year old today! :) Mmmm meat cakes :)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe a year ago today, I was sitting right here:











.. with ZERO intention of taking a single one of those precious babies into my home or life.

That changed, of course, and somehow? I have two of them. Just so never saw that coming AT ALL!


















Happy birthday, boys! Mama loves you! :wub:

(PS - No, they're not thrilled about the hats.  Yes, they are thrilled about eating that wonderful meat cake (raw medallions) in front of them, surrounded by green beans and topped with mashed potatoes and a couple small slices of hot dogs.)


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Bailey and Tucker!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Chelle you are so awesome. If an accidental litter could have happened to anyone, I'm glad it was to you. You are one of the most responsible people I've encountered (wanted to say met, but we haven't "met" ). Kudos to you and happy birthday to the boys! Look how well-trained they are! :thumbup: Heck...I'd snatch that meal up if you put it in front of me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

qbchottu said:


> Chelle you are so awesome. If an accidental litter could have happened to anyone, I'm glad it was to you. You are one of the most responsible people I've encountered (wanted to say met, but we haven't "met" ). Kudos to you and happy birthday to the boys! Look how well-trained they are! :thumbup: Heck...I'd snatch that meal up if you put it in front of me!


I agree, Bailey and Tucker really lucked out! 
Happy 1st Birthday, and I hope the next year is smooth sailing for everyone.
What great pics of them! They look very stealth, even wearing silly hats!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww happy birthday, boys!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bailey and Tucker!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy birthday! Glad they seem to be doing well. Hang in there. It gets better in about 10 more years.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> Chelle you are so awesome. If an accidental litter could have happened to anyone, I'm glad it was to you. You are one of the most responsible people I've encountered (wanted to say met, but we haven't "met" ). Kudos to you and happy birthday to the boys! Look how well-trained they are! :thumbup: Heck...I'd snatch that meal up if you put it in front of me!


You are much, much too kind -- but thank you so much. That brought tears to my eyes. These boys are a constant work in progress.  They are good boys and I am so happy, in hindsight, that they ended up here with me. I'm not responsible, I'm just a ridiculous softie. :blush: These guys upset me, wear me out and frustrate me, but I love them so much. They give me so much happiness, just watching their antics that it makes it all worth it. (Until 530AM on Saturday morning when I ask.. why.. oh WHY? )

Thanks everyone for all the doggy b-day wishes.!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been following their story for a while. It takes a very special soul to go through all that you went through for a dog that wasn't even your responsibility. 

I am sure that good things will come your way, because as I tell my sons, "You do good, you get good."

Happy birthday, handsome white dudes! Be good to your mama, because she sure is working very hard with you!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome puppy party!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Bailey and Tucker are very blessed to have such a great dog mom!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

happy birthday boys!!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday to Bailey and Tucker from me and Sasha


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome boys!! And many more!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful pups!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy first birthday Bailey and Tucker. They look great and hungry. Wishing you all health ,happiness and lots of fun. chelle your a great mom.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, boys!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOYS!!! 

Also, post meat cake recipe.. Hunter's birthday is this month and I need ideas.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy birthday boys! Were there five puppies?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wild Wolf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOYS!!!
> 
> Also, post meat cake recipe.. Hunter's birthday is this month and I need ideas.


Ah, I just used the Nature's Variety raw medallions and topped them with some mashed potatoes (made plain, no butter, no milk, no salt, no margarine, etc..)... a couple small turkey hotdog slices, surrounded by a few green beans. Nothin' fancy  but they thought they hit a jackpot. 



Falkosmom said:


> Happy birthday boys! Were there five puppies?


There were seven and all lived. No complications, thank God. The pic shows four whites in the middle, (Bailey and Tucker are in there along with one blue eyed male and a female,) and on each side of the whites were one dark boy and one silver boy. The last one, another white girl, wasn't born yet.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Got more puppy pics?


----------

